# Share your favorite Photo of your horse!



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Here are my babies.....
Spunky, 9 year old QH bay, Loves kisses and he is sooooo sweet
Ace, 14 year old QH Chestnut, In training, going very well hes responding on groundwork and now onto the saddle
Tequila, 15 year old, dappled QH mare, Sassy girl, has a 2 y/o 15.3hh large colt Smooch. Tequila is the queen of the bunch and shes good with kids and me and her have a bond that I cant explain. I've never had a friendship with a horse like her. We are currently working on liberty and she is doing AMAZING!



These are my favorite photos of my horses
What are you favorite photo:gallop:


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

Its no workinggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

TOO many favorites. Here are some ...

My mare, Pi, that I compete on:


















And my filly, Scarlett, that my trainer is training & showing:


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

First is my favorite of Mirage, my first horse. It was super windy and my mom's camera sucked lol but I love the ephemeral quality. It also captures the action. I taught her to rear as a trick and she was showing off in hopes of getting a treat that day … she knew I had a piece of carrot in my pocket!
Second is Phoenix, her foal. lol He was my first 'baby' horse so we threw him a birthday party as a yearling.
Third is Dreams, grazing on the first morning of our Yellowstone trip.
Last one is Thunder. He was looking particularly drafty that day, and as an added bonus I'd just given him a bath.

-- Kai


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Kaifyre said:


> First is my favorite of Mirage, my first horse. It was super windy and my mom's camera sucked lol but I love the ephemeral quality. It also captures the action. I taught her to rear as a trick and she was showing off in hopes of getting a treat that day … she knew I had a piece of carrot in my pocket!
> Second is Phoenix, her foal. lol He was my first 'baby' horse so we threw him a birthday party as a yearling.
> Third is Dreams, grazing on the first morning of our Yellowstone trip.
> Last one is Thunder. He was looking particularly drafty that day, and as an added bonus I'd just given him a bath.
> ...


they are so beautiful!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

ONE of my favorites of Trigger. That was a... big day. He was used as bait for a loose horse (Sorry fella... he hid behind ME and Brooke instead of letting US hide behind HIM! I'd fell off him like a sack of potatoes when said loose horse, Rosco, came tearing past us, hard bolt, empty stirrups flapping like wings... And Trigger wanted to GO WITH. MUST GO NOW.


We'd brushed popped, we'd had a few beers... something I never ever do when riding... and while waiting on the search party to catch Roscoe, Brooke and I stood and waited... and she is Chickasaw... and she braided his mane. Said he looked like a proper Indian Pony with his mane braided.


He'd never held still for any braiding of any sort until that day. And despite all the emotional compromising I put him through, he seemed proud of his braided mane.









​


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

My favorite of Outback... she was less than a week old here. We'd wildly speculated what Sally's baby would look like because we had NO CLUE who the daddy was... she was a kill pen mare, heavily pregnant, when daughter brought her home.


Imagine my surprise to see this little stink standing in the pasture?











That was almost two years ago. This is from last weekend. I feel this. I wanted to do the same thing last weekend since I was recovering from a side swipe of possible Type B flu. She's growing up so fast! And apparently can't stay out of the mud.


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

This is my Horse........ well close enough..... he jumps like one....


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Thundering Hooves said:


> This is my Horse........ well close enough..... he jumps like one....


lol yeh


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

First picture is of Maddie that my aunt took when she was 3 years old. Second is the first picture taken of Iris at only hours old, and the picture sent to me by the BO to tell me she'd arrived. Third is of Ivy, and the favourite picture I have of her so far.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have way too many favorites to post, but here are my top ones off of my computer at the moment....


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

My kids


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

This is the quarterhorse gelding that my sister and I bought last spring, most of his life he was a western pleasure horse but this picture was taken two weeks after we got him at his first dressage show. He did well for us last summer at the shows.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

This is the 12.1H pony that Sis bought for her granddaughters and she rides her sometimes just to keep her working well for the girls and she took her to a couple of dressage shows a couple of years ago, did well with her.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

The paint is my buddy Toby, he's about 15.2, in his mid-teens, and a solid partner.

The redhead there is Jasper. He is 16.1, he's a startlingly smooth ride and if you're not careful he'll turn an hour ride into a 45 minute ride while still at the walk. He's 20ish, but you'd never guess.


----------



## pheobe111 (Feb 18, 2019)

oh there are so many...


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

redbadger said:


> The paint is my buddy Toby, he's about 15.2, in his mid-teens, and a solid partner.
> 
> The redhead there is Jasper. He is 16.1, he's a startlingly smooth ride and if you're not careful he'll turn an hour ride into a 45 minute ride while still at the walk. He's 20ish, but you'd never guess.


I forgot the photos???


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

I have many, but these are of Tequila (7 yo quarter mare)


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

Oops silly me, accidentally sended it when wanting to add another 😂
The 2nd and 3rd ones are of Don Julio (13 yo quarter gelding) He's very photogenic 😂😂


----------



## BCR2016 (Oct 29, 2019)

here are my 2 favorite pictures of my filly (who still had no name yet lol )


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

*Kiowa*

I was looking thru my pictures this evening and was comparing the ugly duckling picture to fast forward 2 years to her almost 3 yo pics. She is a ball of muscle now, amazing what a good feed schedule can do. She is very calm and the 3rd picture is tonight just after I dismounted. She loves working cows!


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Toby in a state of marked relaxation; Jasper was lying down too but got up just before I took the pics.


----------



## CurlyJammer (Nov 24, 2019)

Here is Roanie. 16 year old curly


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

This is from five years ago when I first started working with April. I love this picture of her not because of its beauty (which it is clearly lacking), but because of how utterly silly it is, and how she's having a blast and being her goofy self! It was also taken after she started to get over being herdbound, so this signifies when she started to let her guard down around me without other horses around.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

roflmao Can't say I've ever seen a horse lay down like that … dogs maybe, but not horses lol …. 

horse.exe has stopped working

-- Kai


----------



## janna weir (Nov 28, 2020)

Black Sterling


----------



## janna weir (Nov 28, 2020)

Black Sterling


----------



## janna weir (Nov 28, 2020)

Black Sterling


----------



## ~Wildheart~ (Nov 17, 2020)

Jumped on bareback and bridle less because I felt like it.







Two days after a bath and we were about to go for a ride so I snapped a lucky picture of him.








He rolled ugh








I let my little sister ride him because Jayla needed to be taught a lesson and she couldn’t keep him from eating lol








Lazy day in the pasture


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Silver Match...Standardbred!


----------



## Angela Hogan (Jun 8, 2021)

My horse and I ride trails. Hes 19. Would love to find good mare for a colt out of him. We are not fancy.
We are very country. But we do love our Easy Money and all that comes with it.


----------



## Dreamaway (Jun 6, 2021)

My 3 Amigos, Aka the loves of my life. Very rarely do I get photos of myself and them especially as I am working to get them ready for their first show season, Also myself. COVID-19 had me on a long break.


----------



## 292768 (Jul 27, 2021)

They are all so beatiful, congratulations!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

My favorite pic of my guy, Cat.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

My favorite of Skip and me. He seems to be looking right at the camera and his ears are forward for once! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 292768 (Jul 27, 2021)

Bunch of BEATIFUL horses! Thank you everyone for sharing


----------

